# Camo Rifle



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

You guys would probably know best, What kind of wraps do you use for camo on your rifle? Have to take them off if they get wet? What is the $?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Cheaper = Vet Wrap. You can get this at any fleet supply store like Home of Economy, Tractor Supply, Runnings, etc. About a 1.50 a roll, but if you take it off it rips so its a one time use. Sticks only to itself and comes in solid colors.

More Expensive = Camo Form. You can buy at hunting stores like Cabelas and Scheels or Sportsmans Warehouse. Thicker, Comes in popular camo colors. About 10 to 12 bucks a roll, but is reusable and very sturdy. I will be using my snow camo roll for the third year this winter! Gets frayed and dirty over time adding to the camo effect. Sticks to itself also.

All of these should be taken off if they get wet and reapplied later.

I usually use the cheap stuff on my shooting sticks or bipod and leave it on all year as I don't care if those rust a little. On my barrel, scope and stock I use the Camo Form. Hope this helps.

Heres a couple photos with my gun with Snow Camo Camo Form on it.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I used camo form on my last years rifle and plan on putting it on my new coyote killin machine..


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im camoing up one right now, ill post pics when im done.


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

Have you considered just painting it? I have used hardware store rattle cans for years and you can make any style camo you want. I cut out patterns in a manila file folder and hold of over the target and spray. Cheap, easy, and if it gets fouled up, you can always shoot some more paint on it. Just make sure to mask the bits you don't want paint on.
This is not the best pic of the gun but you get the idea.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have thought about painting mine. It is just hard to get yourself to paint a rifle that is only one year old or my other one that has the pretty wood stock. If you see the other gun in my above posts...that is Papapetes gun and he has done a beautiful job painting his. Maybe he can post some closeup pics for you guys to see.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I just have a real hard time painting a gun I just spent $700 for, not to mention the $500 scope that is on it..I think I will stick with the camo tape.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

It really isn't to bad, the krylon camo paint comes off pretty easy, If you want to take it off all you need is a gentle stripper. I've used an orange stripper and it doesn't take any of the finish off the rifle.

I've changed my paint jobs several times. I take each piece off and strip it down, wipe it down with alcohol after and wear gloves so not to put any oil back on the gun then put it back together, (scope and rings back on the gun). mask off the what i don't want to get painted, put cotton balls in the scope lenses and tape over, tape over the power adjustment and stick a ear plug in the muzzle and go to town. I paint the stock and the barrel/trigger/scope separate. Make sure you get all of the metal even the underside of the barrel. I also spray it down with a coat of clear matt finish paint.

The major benefit with paint is that you very rarely have to worry about rust. I then let it cure for a couple of days then torq the stock and action back together and go to the range.

It is way easier than having to worry about getting the camo tape off after you've been out in a sprinkle or in the snow.

xdeano


----------



## BlueDuck (Nov 1, 2007)

It took me a long time to get enough guts to paint my gun. Finally did and it came out fine and I like it alot. Used Krylon and it worked fine. Never tried to take it off. Its been on two years now and shows slight ware but not enough to touch up yet.


----------



## Spanker (Jun 27, 2007)

xdeano,
That looks like a nice rig. Good job on the paint.

To all of those who have trouble painting their fancy/expensive rifles........I too have the same problem.
I have some with excellent wood and gorgeous deep blueing that just I can't bring myself to cover.
The rifles and shotguns I have done this for either have synthetic stocks or low grade wood. I've even bought used beater stocks to paint.
I'm not painting my Red Label or my 1976 Commemorative Ruger #1 falling block.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

That is part of the reason I was looking to get something removable, Don't want to permanentally paint my rifle. I think I will go with the wrap. I only need it for hunting out west, around minnesota it really doesn't effect me the way I hunt.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Heres the one I just finished, Rem .22-250 SPS.

Before









After









Everythings paint except the scope which is taped.[/img]


----------



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Here my 22-250 that i did a couple of years ago.


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

Here is my new CHUNK in .243 AI



































The camo pattern is my new patent pending " Pumpkin Patch " not really a carry gun with the #7 Hart and A5. Leupy 8.5 X 25 X 50mm isn't carry friendly eithor.

When Wile Coyote is sleeping in the rock pile he might get woke up with 87 GR of A-MAX love though !!

Thought I would share my camo.

Norm


----------



## work hard hunt harder (Sep 21, 2008)

if you dont mind spending 30 bucks search ghillie suite on google and the first site right below the pics has a great rifle wrap i used to have one on may old air gun for crow hunting


----------



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

Once you do a really nice camo paint job on a gun, as a hunter, your other rifles just don't look as pretty as they used to.

I just painted mine about a week ago. My first paintjob on a gun ever. I'll post a play-by-play as soon as I can get the darn pictures off my brothers camera, and onto the net.

It's a kind of "Modified Army Digital" type job. No stencils, either.


----------

